# Nissan Altima 93



## nissan93 (Oct 29, 2004)

hi all, 

i have a nissan altima 1993 manual. i think it rocks. my father gave it to me. it has a little over 200,000 miles and purrs like a kitten. i have recently noticed an oil leak. anyone know a good place where i can take my car for a maintenance check up? i live in nyc. i really like this car and it was kept in excellent condition. i would also like to maintain it that way as well.

thnks in advance.
nissan93


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

You might try your local Nissan dealer but also try posting this in question in the regional forums down toward the bottom of the board.

Troy


----------

